# Tana under saddle, FINALLY!



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Beautiful pictures! Glad you got to ride._


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

You two look great together. Congratulations on riding again. Your horse is beautiful!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww she's beautiful!!! you guys make a great match


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! She is my little darlin'! She just loves to work and is always the first one at the gate when I head out to ride.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks like you two are doing great. She looks like such a sweetie, especially after just 20 rides a year ago. Congrats on getting to ride, I am sitting right now looking at a blizzard.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Smorbs! Yes, I think she is doing fantastic for the limited riding she does have. I have seen horses with many more rides on them that don't know near as much as she does. She does have alot to learn so I am hoping that this summer will go really well!


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

You guys make a great team! She is lovely.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow! That is great news congratulations she is a beautiful girl and you guys look great together.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

*Aww, so cute, she really seems to care about you, a lot of compassion there between both of you! 
*


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah she is a great team mate! 

She is a pretty passionate horse. We work very well together!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wonderful, Tiff!!  What a little star!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Allie!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

What a cutie! She looks like she is going to excel in whatever you ask of her


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

umm the pics arent showing up


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hmm...they are working fine for me.


----------



## Starlight (Dec 15, 2008)

tO CUTE!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you Starlight!


----------



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

Aw she's such a cutie, looks like a dream to ride. Congratz


----------

